# Opera metal



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I mean metal with opera like vocals


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Dear god NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Fun Finn music; Nightwish especially. I'll have to have a listening session with them alternating with Hanoi Rocks. Wonderful theater.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a big fan of prog-metal and technical-metal, but this type of metal always sound cheesy to me. 

Take a away the talented, attractive singers, and you're left with some pretty standard song structure with some synth orchestration. For me, it is pretty uninteresting, musically.

People used to say that prog-rock was pretentious and bombastic (only a small amount actually was), but it could never hold a candle to this.

At least with those prog-rock bands considered pretentious (ELP or YES for example), had some serious levels of musicianship, playing some pretty complex music. Same goes for prog-metal and technical-metal, off the charts musicianship and complexity.


----------

